# Irc



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

What irc app works on bionic and instructions put how they for it to work used ircchat and andchat


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

AndroIRC.


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Do any irc apps work with 3g/4g our stop you have to be on wifi? Thanks


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

My experience, wifi is necessary.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

AndroIRC works over mobile data, you get disconnected a lot more than on wifi though.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

shanebionic said:


> AndroIRC works over mobile data, you get disconnected a lot more than on wifi though.


Yaaic is a great app


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

